# Hosting NWN 2



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am attempting to host an Neverwinter Nights 2 server for a friend and myself but it wont work. I can get it to post to the internet with the module name showing and you can put the password in. When you try to login it says you are behind a firewall. I have been to portforward.com and did what they said, it didnt work. In addition to that i also looked around and opened up another port that helped, but still you get the "firewall" warning when attempting to login. I'm using a linksys wrt54g router. Someone please help me, it is so aggrevating.

ports I have forwarded: 
5120-5300 (UDP and TCP)
27900 (both)


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you just forward generic ports or ports specific to Neverwinter Nights 2? This post in a Neverwinter Nights 2 forum has all the ports for it. Click Me! They're also in the readme, according to the person who wrote them out.


----------



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

I did everything suggested there opened all the proper ports shut down all the firewalls, but yet still nothing i can see the server and info about it like ping and mod running but cant connect


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you join servers but not host, or can you not do either?


----------



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

I can connect to servers, normally, just fine, even without opening any ports. When I forward all the ports needed i try to connect to it through the same router with a different computer through game spy (not lan game) and it say Im behind a firewall.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

You wouldn't happen to have internet from Vonage or anything with vonage in it that could possibly be relevant to your computer, would you?

Have you tried running it in DMZ mode?

And that's all I have for you right now.


----------



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

Yea ive tried DMZ (though i will try again cause when i tried it i think the ip wasnt set up correct) and i dont have vonage


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

You could try forwarding the ports and granting permissions in your firewall, even though it didn't work with the firewall off you could try it just for fun.

Did you try making a static IP?

Are there any other routers that your connection goes through?


----------



## Darkstorn42 (Jan 11, 2007)

I haven't retried the DMZ thing yet (havent found time), I have tryed permisions and forwarding but not at the same time. The first time I tryed forwarding it didnt work cause even though i set up a static ip the settings reverted, but now the ip is static. Ill post again after i try, again.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you tried updating your router's firmware?


----------

